# Rebated Dovetails



## garryjc (Sep 11, 2004)

I am building a chest of drawers. The sides are solid oak. The drawer dividers will be web frames. The web frames will fit in dovetails that have been made into rebates on the sides. The 1/2 dovetails will be 1/4 deep and centered in a 1/8 deep rebate.

I have cut a hardboard jig with 1 inch routes where the web frames will connect with the frame. The idea is to use two routers, each with a 1” guides. Run one router with the 3/4 cutter 1/8 deep and then run the dovetail cutter. This should center the dovetail in the rebate.

I have tried a couple of times and it seems as though the dovetail is off to the left when I look through the jig at the cut into the timber.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi garryjc

What band name of dovetail jig are you using 

==========

Rebated 

1. To cut a rabbet in.
2. To join by a rabbet.

==========


----------



## garryjc (Sep 11, 2004)

The jig is a piece of hardboard with a 1" cut to guide the router. It is not a commercial jig at all.


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Gary,

Have you checked to make sure your bits are centered in the guide bushing?

JoeZ


----------

